
Samsung Says It’s Shipping 28-Nm Embedded MRAM - baybal2
https://www.eetimes.com/document.asp?doc_id=1334410
======
bombledmonk
Everspin has been one of the major players in MRAM for a while. I wonder if
they are using the Samsung process for their products. If I recall correctly I
think Everspin was a spinoff of Freescale (formerly Motorola, now NXP). It was
probably 7 or 8 years ago when I saw a presentation touting the commercially
viable STT technology, and it always seemed to be just another year away.

It seems aerospace and SSD manufacturers(write cache)are pretty popular areas.
It provides really fast write speeds combined with power loss tolerance and
recovery of write logs and cache that DRAM and Flash alone can't provide. It's
also natively Rad Hard and nearly "write unlimited" which makes it good for a
lot certain niche applications where the budget can tolerate it because it
ain't cheap (2MB is nearly $30 in quantity). [1]

[1][https://www.digikey.com/products/en?keywords=everspin](https://www.digikey.com/products/en?keywords=everspin)

~~~
wtallis
Everspin is partnered with Global Foundries for their latest generation MRAM,
but I believe they still operate their own backend processing facility for
older generation memory.

------
sixdimensional
If you're curious like I was, it appears that MRAM is susceptible to higher
than usual magnetic fields, but shielded to prevent interference up to a
certain tolerance.

"Everspin MRAM products are designed to be highly immune to magnetic fields
normally found in commercial, industrial or AEC-Q100 Grade 1 applications.
However, if there is concern that an MRAM device is expected to be in close
proximity to a magnetic field, it may be prudent for the designer to verify
that a magnetic field does not exceed the magnetic immunity specifications of
the MRAM." [1]

Also of interest [2].

Careful, they are PDFs, not sure if those servers can handle too much traffic!

[1]
[https://www.everspin.com/file/206/download](https://www.everspin.com/file/206/download)

[2] [https://www.nxp.com/docs/en/application-
note/AN3525.pdf](https://www.nxp.com/docs/en/application-note/AN3525.pdf)

~~~
mlindner
And that value is 25 Gauss (0.0025 Tesla), which isn't all that high. Run a
neodymium magnet across it and it's going to affect it. 25 Gauss is only half
of what a standard fridge magnet would even give you.

------
Junk_Collector
This is pretty cool. TI has been using Ferrous mRam in their micro-controllers
to achieve absurdly low levels of power consumption and it's worked great.
Makes me excited to see others picking up the technology to put it into use in
other mediums.

~~~
baybal2
TI uses ferroelectric, not ferromagnetic RAM - a very different tech that
depends on physical movement of ions inside a fancy ceramic material.

~~~
Junk_Collector
You're right. I totally overlooked that.

